# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Dịch vụ lập trình PLC chống ế đây các bác.

## spkt2004

CHào các bác.
Dạo này ế ẩm quá, em thử mở dịch vụ nhận lập trình PLC các loại máy móc. Thế mạnh của em là Mitsu, Delta, các thể loại khác em vẫn có thể nhằn được tuy nhiên không khoái lắm :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Hiện tại em nhận chống cháy, chống ế nên giá cả đảm bảo hợp lý cả đôi bên nhé.
Các bác nào có nhu cầu hoặc người quen cần thì cứ liên hệ em nhé, em hứa sẽ hậu tạ vài cốc caphe. Bác nào cần test năng lực cứ tự nhiên ợ, em luôn mong được các bác quan tâm nhé. Có thể các bác đăng yêu cầu trong top này luôn cũng được, và nếu các anh em trong diễn đàn có hứng thú sẽ bình luận cho vui. Giá cả em cũng sẽ công khai luôn ạ.
Em nhận TP.HCM, BD, Long An các bác nhé. Thanks
Em đang dùng 2 số đt: O943.825778 và O932.611.7O1 các bác cần thì gọi số nào cũng được và 24/24 luôn ạ.

----------

CKD, Diyodira

----------

